# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  IP në DNS serv prej local

## dobroshti

a din dikush se si me e hap nje link faqje ose radio prej local  ne vend të ip me nje emrer sipas dëshirës   psh...

konfigurimi i IP 101.23.54. etjer   te del me nje broadec ose shoutac me emer te deshiruar
me nje fjal ip te jet e maskuar qe zavendeson nje emer sias dëshirës ???

----------


## qoska

dobroshti,

do te dish se si te konfigurosh nje DNS server local ose skedarin hosts qe nqs ke nje link radioje me ip ta perdoresh me emer apo do qe te regjistrosh ip tende ku ke aktivizuar nje radio qe njerezit te kene mundesi ta hapin duke shkruar nje emer??

Per te paren me e thjeshta eshte 
nqs ke Windows si OS hap c:\{windows ose winnt}(sipas versionit)\system32\drivers\etc\hosts aty mjafton te shtosh nje rrjesht si ky
192.168.1.10   radiopreferuar
dhe radion mund ta aksesosh me ane te atij emri
ne *nix mjafton te besh te njejten gje por me file /etc/hosts

nqs do ta besh me dns serverin lokal qe te gjithe pc ne rrjet me ty te kene te njejtin emer
lexo BIND manual ose ate te DNS server per Windows Server

por edhe aty eshte dicka e thjeshte mjafton te krijosh nje root server ne named.conf
por duke shtuar edhe nje rrjesht "forwarders {}; ne konfigurim qe ky te njihet si serveri pergjegjes ne rrjetin tend per ate ip  :buzeqeshje: 

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sadopak

----------


## Eagle

Shqip flasim po me vjen keq ta them une s'e kuptoj pyetjen ?
Ka mundesi ta sqarosh me thjeshte se cfare kerkon .
broadec ose shoutac - jane anglisht , shqip apo ????

----------

